# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Alme for Healthcare, virtual health assistant (VHA), Next IT Corporation, Spokane, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Next IT Corporation

youtube.com/NextITCorp

facebook.com/NextITHealthcare

twitter.com/nextithealth

linkedin.com/company/next-it-healthcare

----------


## Airicist

Life with a Virtual Health Assistant (VHA)

Published on Jun 27, 2014




> Alme for Healthcare is a natural-language solution that engages and empowers patients to manage their health. A virtual health assistant (VHA) built on the Alme platform extends healthcare professionals' ability to deliver personalized interactions every day.

----------

